# FreeBSD stable 9 with options vimage -> kernel panic



## idexbsd (Jan 17, 2013)

I need help please... I updated source of kernel from "release 9.1" to "stable 9", and then add "options vimage" in: /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC rebuild and install kernel, then reboot but "panic kernel" happen.

What I am wrong?


sorry en my bad english


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Never edit GENERIC, copy the file to another name and edit that one. Also don't forget to modify the "indent" line.

When you say you updated the kernel, did you also update the rest?


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 17, 2013)

Really, I copy GENERIC file and I try add

```
nooptions  SCTP
options    VIMAGE
```
and only

```
options VIMAGE
```
the same happen ... panic kernel 

I update kernel 10-Jan-2013


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you also built and installed "world"?


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 17, 2013)

yes.

i buildworld, buildkernel, installkernel, restart and installworld

Do you think I should do this again?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 17, 2013)

Is strange you got a kernel panic using 9-STABLE, anyway I dunno if you followed a tutorial. If you have not done before, it is time to read now. If you are still having problems, please, show your kernel configuration file, maybe you do not added some lines needed to build well.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 17, 2013)

idexbsd said:
			
		

> Really, I copy GENERIC file and I try add
> 
> ```
> nooptions  SCTP
> ...



For future reference, try something like this instead of copying the GENERIC file:
/usr/srs/sys/<arch>/conf/MYKERNEL:

```
include GENERIC
ident MYKERNEL

nooptions SCTP
options VIMAGE
```

It has no impact on the end result, but it does make things easier to maintain.


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't understand, I buildworld, installwolrd and restart

Then I have followed the suggestions of "Savagedlight" and I create file:

```
include GENERIC

ident           IKERNEL
 
nooptions       SCTP        
options         VIMAGE
device          epair
device          if_bridge

options         NULLFS
```
but again "panic kernel"


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 18, 2013)

There is a way to check why this happens? I do not know, I can think of checking the files in the folder /var/crash.

Please, I need your help.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

To see if helps, just add options VIMAGE to it and remove options SCTP.


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 18, 2013)

The same, in the file GENERIC, I comment "SCTP" 

```
#options SCTP
```
and in my file IKERNEL only add: 

```
include GENERIC

ident           IKERNEL
 
        
options         VIMAGE
device          epair
device          if_bridge

options         NULLFS
```
again "panic kernel"


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 18, 2013)

I should return to the stable 9.1 for the release 9.1???


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Test this configuration, if you get a kernel panic, you should take a look at the freebsd-virtualization mailing list to ask for help.


```
include GENERIC
 
cpu             I686_CPU
ident           JAILKERNEL
 
# Virtual networking for jail
options         VIMAGE
device          epair
device          if_bridge
 
# The nullFS to mount local directory
options         NULLFS
```

Since 8.0-CURRENT after enabling support for VIMAGE kernel builds with one active image.  If all goes well, seems that SCTP need add minor fixes. In principle can work VIMAGE and SCTP together. But you have a problem with this issue.


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 22, 2013)

I installed in a new partition FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and I rebuilt the kernel with the following configuration:

```
cpu             HAMMER
ident           JAILKERNEL
 
# Virtual networking for jail
options         VIMAGE
device          epair
device          if_bridge
 
# The nullFS to mount local directory
options         NULLFS
```
I've done the same thing: buildworld, buildkernel, installkernel and installworld  

But the same thing has happened.

I do not understand I can be doing wrong.

In the machine con FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE I have this

```
idex# uname -a
FreeBSD idex.idexbsd.com 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #6 r245640M: Fri Jan 18 18:44:16 PET 2013     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 22, 2013)

I forget that I remove the line containing "SCTP" in the file "GENERIC"


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 22, 2013)

Please, considers revise this VIMAGE/TODO list (unresolved items).

More...


----------



## idexbsd (Jan 24, 2013)

It's hard to believe that a default installation, where I only to add parameters to the VIMAGE this does not work, because as I repeat, I only added the elements that are described above.

Or this "kernel panic" is because the FreeBSD release 9.1 does not support the VIMAGE


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

idexbsd said:
			
		

> It's hard to believe that a default installation, where I only to add parameters to the VIMAGE this does not work, because as I repeat, I only added the elements that are described above.
> 
> Or this "kernel panic" is because the FreeBSD release 9.1 does not support the VIMAGE



VIMAGE is still a highly experimental feature.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 25, 2013)

Support of vimage is slated for 10


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooohhh... There's so much goodness planned for 10 :e


----------



## jnbek (Nov 4, 2013)

I wonder if the network card isn't supported properly for VIMAGE... seems that the OP has done all the right things, and if it's still panicking then I'd start thinking hardware. I have an Atheros card with 3 antennae and it will panic my system hardcore as soon as hostapd starts. It doesn't not matter the RELENG either, STABLE, RELEASE, 8/9/10... doesn't matter. I never have figured out why either, but anyways, let's have a look at the network card information. Paste the output of `ifconfig -a` please.

PS, yes I know RELENG 10 is not RELEASE yet, but I think the idea is still clear ;-)


----------

